
Black men arrested at Starbucks settlement results in fund to help entrepreneurs - rmason
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/two-black-men-arrested-philadelphia-starbucks-are-settling-city-2-n870816
======
rmason
I hope that this type of settlement starts a trend. The two gentlemen falsely
arrested at Starbucks each get a dollar, their lawyer gets nothing and the
community clearly benefits from a fund to help young entrepreneurs.

